# Cree MC-E Images



## mds82 (Aug 25, 2008)

So i was able to get a sample MC-E from my supplier and let me tell you, this little thing is awesome. same dimensions as the XR-E roughly but its amazingly bright. I tried to get some shots of it running all 4 dies in parallel form a 350ma power brick, but it was just so bright

I ran this at 2800ma for a while, with a large heatsink, and it looked great. Here are some pics, the board will allow you to address each led seperately

*[Over-sized images removed - DM51]*


----------



## spencer (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice. Thank you. I am impressed.


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Cree MC-E images*

Nice. What's the "+1" and "-4" on the top and bottom pads for? What size is the board?


----------



## LukeA (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Cree MC-E images*



TorchBoy said:


> Nice. What's the "+1" and "-4" on the top and bottom pads for? What size is the board?



Dies #1 to #4, with plus sign meaning positive side and minus meaning negative side of each die for wiring would be my guess.

Looks like Cree did a heck of a lot of wiring under the dome to get the tabs to line up like they do. Which is very nice.

Hard dome?


----------



## TexLite (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the pics.

Do you have an XR-E you could lay next the MC-E and get a pic?

Maybe even a Lux-V or P7?

Trying to get an idea of die spacing,looks to be pretty tight,might not have as big of a donut problem as other multi-chip emitters.

Thanks Again,
Michael


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Cree MC-E images*



LukeA said:


> Dies #1 to #4, with plus sign meaning positive side and minus meaning negative side of each die for wiring would be my guess.


Always thought you were a bright lad. :twothumbs (Or maybe I'm just slow this afternoon. :sigh That would line up with the little white-on-black plus symbol at the bottom left of the LED.

This would be the third board I've seen for them.


----------



## koala (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Cree MC-E images*

double post


----------



## koala (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Cree MC-E images*

Those bond wires looks crazy!

I am not so impressed with the reflow. Looks like too much solderpaste.


----------



## liveforphysics (Aug 26, 2008)

I have 10 of the little guys comming in the mail soon! Thank you for sharing the photos! I'm very excited to see them in person.


----------



## ergotelis (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice!!
Do we know anything about the beam profile?Is it the same with XR-E? Or are we going to need new reflectors?
P4 and P7 have almost the same beam profile, am i right?


----------



## evan9162 (Aug 26, 2008)

I think Cree saw the P7 and said "17 bond wires? WE CAN DO BETTER THAN THAT! How about 24? Suck on that, Seoul!"


----------



## mds82 (Aug 26, 2008)

I will try to get some comparison pictures tonight or tomorrow. its almost the same size as the XR-E, but the solder pad is much different, so you will need a new PCB


----------



## TexLite (Aug 27, 2008)

mds82 said:


> I will try to get some comparison pictures tonight or tomorrow. its almost the same size as the XR-E, but the solder pad is much different, so you will need a new PCB


 
Thanks,I'll look forward to them.



evan9162 said:


> I think Cree saw the P7 and said "17 bond wires? WE CAN DO BETTER THAN THAT! How about 24? Suck on that, Seoul!"



Do you think there going to cause artifacts in a reflector?

Maybe with the even distribution they won't even cause a shadow.

-Michael


----------



## Illum (Oct 10, 2008)

mds82 said:


> *Over-sized photo removed - DM51*


 
do you have a bigger pic of this, I'd like to use it as a wallpaper if you don't mind

If you can, ask your supplier where can I find such an aluminum base. There are MC-E emitters for sale in BST but as of yet I am unable to locate a suitable base for them. 
If your supplier sells them as the sample you have received, may I inquire the cost? :thanks:


----------



## WeLight (Oct 12, 2008)

http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut821


----------



## DM51 (Oct 12, 2008)

Please resize those pics in post #1. They are too large.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Oct 12, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Please resize those pics in post #1. They are too large.



Check the date. The post is from two months ago. You may have to do that yourself.

DM51 - Delete this post if you wish.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 12, 2008)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Check the date. The post is from two months ago.


I know. But the OP is logged in at the moment, so he can do it himself.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 13, 2008)

No action from the OP, so the images have been deleted.


----------



## Illum (Oct 13, 2008)

Not to question your actions in the moderation of this forum, but wasn't the allowed picture resolution 800x800?
I was using my 12.1" lappy set at 1024x768 at the time and the pics looked okay in size...but oh well, I wonder where the op went


----------



## DM51 (Oct 13, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> wasn't the allowed picture resolution 800x800?


Correct - that is the allowed figure. These ones, including the one you quoted, were >900. It's no good just judging by what they look like - you need to right-click on them and select "properties" to get the accurate figure.

The OP has sent me a PM to apologise. If you ask him, he may resize the images so they can be replaced.


----------



## Illum (Oct 13, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Correct - that is the allowed figure. These ones, including the one you quoted, were >900. It's no good just judging by what they look like - you need to right-click on them and select "properties" to get the accurate figure.
> 
> The OP has sent me a PM to apologise. If you ask him, he may resize the images so they can be replaced.


 
:thanks:
excuse me for not using concrete evidence to judge, I'll second the thought before posting


----------



## mds82 (Oct 13, 2008)

I wasnt aware of the size limit, so my apologies. Also didnt see the PM till after the pics were taken down. I will try and re-size the images tonight and post them back up. Sorry everyone


----------



## nicknich22931 (Oct 19, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> If you can, ask your supplier where can I find such an aluminum base. There are MC-E emitters for sale in BST but as of yet I am unable to locate a suitable base for them.
> If your supplier sells them as the sample you have received, may I inquire the cost? :thanks:



I noticed www.kaidomain.com has both the serial and parallel star boards for the Cree MC-E for $1.78 (5 boards)

SKU S006044 Parallel, SKU S006045 Serial


----------

